# Avoid Cambridge



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.petrolprices.com/news/cyclists-pedestrians-priority-cars-bold-move/


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The only problem is that most of the vehicle drivers will be local Brits:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm. EJB is absolutely correct. The Dutch are extremely cautious and considerate drivers, the Brits are aggressive and less considerate. Having said that Cambridge has a massive number of cyclists so perhaps motorists are used to them.

Here is a video of one in operation in Holland. To me it looks alien and an accident waiting to happen but it seems to work. My concern here would be the likes of white van or rep man from out of town comes hurtling along onto a a completely alien style roundabout, sees his exit, puts his foot down and just isnt looking for the cyclist whizzing around the outside who of course thinks he has right of way.






Have you ever been round the Magic Roundabout in Hemel Hempstead? That takes some getting used to. When I first came across it I just used to belt across it as best I could, never figured it out.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Blimey, its bad enough in this country, I'm glad I don't live near Cambridge anymore.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent video Barfy, it works there because the cyclist are not nutters, so bring it on here they could do with a cull.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Have you ever been round the Magic Roundabout in Hemel Hempstead? That takes some getting used to. When I first came across it I just used to belt across it as best I could, never figured it out.


I think we might be able to trump that over in Swindon...






Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Here is a video of one in operation in Holland. To me it looks alien and an accident waiting to happen but it seems to work. My concern here would be the likes of white van or rep man from out of town comes hurtling along onto a a completely alien style roundabout, sees his exit, puts his foot down and just isnt looking for the cyclist whizzing around the outside who of course thinks he has right of way.


the subtle difference in places like Holland, Belgium and Denmark is that the cultural mindset is different - cyclists take priority over vehicles - and that is learnt from an early age, so that given the huge networks of cycle lanes and use by all ages, by the time a child learns to drive they have learnt that cyclists have that priority so they drive differently to us Brits. doesn't stop all accidents but if a car and cyclist collide, it's automatically assumed that the driver is at fault.

I was in Antwerp last weekend and we took our bikes over to get around as the place has loads of cycle trails - most of the major junctions are light controlled, but many side roads, you can cycle straight across and traffic waits behind a stop line that's further back than we would have in the UK so that bikes can cross in front. only problem in Belgium is that they still love cobbled roads!

I used to live in Swindon so know the Magic Roundabout well - a piece of pish once you understand how it works and it does work very well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Excellent video Barfy, it works there because the cyclist are not nutters, so bring it on here they could do with a cull.


And our motorists are not some of the most aggressive in Europe?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Excellent video Barfy, it works there because the cyclist are not nutters, so bring it on here they could do with a cull.


if you are proposing that cyclists are culled then shame on you. effing ridiculous comment.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just makes me wonder about the sanity of the design engineers. They probably only travel by train and tram.

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Just makes me wonder about the sanity of the design engineers. They probably only travel by train and tram.
> 
> Ray.


nope - it's based on years of experience of cycle trails that work in countries where cycling is more common than driving. if we had a culture of cycling more in the UK and a great network of cycle lanes, then we wouldn't blink at this - it would be expected.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK and yes FB. But I guess I was thinking about the design engineers of the multi 'stack' flyovers worldwide video. 
There are some motorway junctions in France that are unnecessarily complex and bordering on dangerous. Like having to turn LEFT on a motorway ring road round Caen and then a 360* turn getting tighter and tighter.

We only got lost in Dallas stateside due to multi stack flyovers that completely disorientated you.


Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

In Amsterdam a few years ago as a pedestrian trying to cross a cycle lane you took your life into your hands as the cyclists drive like the clappers and don't care about pedestrians, bit like here really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Barry.
Several times in what I assumed was a walking precinct I had to skip out of the way of bikes. And crossing the very wide road from the central station to the shops is scary.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Like the pic of the crusher food Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Cambridge X Never again

Swindon X Never again

Hemel Hempstead X Never again



Took me an hour to find my way from Chilcompton to Shepton Mallet last year. I think the wind had blown around all the pretty black and white 1900's model signposts. Did a circular route at least four times before deciding to ignore and go left when it pointed right. Now they've got the right idea!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Like the pic of the crusher food Ray.


Eh?

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Eh?
> 
> Ray.


methinks Kev has an aversion to bikes - hence he calls them crusher food. personally I'd say Kev is a tosser.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

fatbuddha said:


> methinks Kev has an aversion to bikes - hence he calls them crusher food. personally I'd say Kev is a tosser.


A bit harsh!

Graham :serious:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

GMJ said:


> A bit harsh!
> 
> Graham :serious:


see his comment on Page 1 saying about cyclists "they could do with a cull" and with his comment above, then I will stick with my summary of Kev - he is a tosser. I could go further but I will just leave it at that at the mo as I'm about to go ride my bike and officiate at a triathlon tomorrow where there will be lots of people on bikes having fun and ignoring idiots who would prefer to "cull" them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stay clear of Leeds then FB. Or have cams front and rear.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not harsh at all, I'd toss all bikes into the crusher, the road is no place for bikes, not safe and they make my road narrower


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Kev. If we listed all 'dislikes' on here we would just about eliminate everyone.???

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> see his comment on Page 1 saying about cyclists "they could do with a cull" and with his comment above, then I will stick with my summary of Kev - he is a tosser. I could go further but I will just leave it at that at the mo as I'm about to go ride my bike and officiate at a triathlon tomorrow where there will be lots of people on bikes having fun and ignoring idiots who would prefer to "cull" them.


Now there ya go ya see, no sense of humour, nowt wrong with cyclists, well there is, when they get all Lycrad up, and of course they all ride like angels, yeah, right, never go through red lights, ********, see all car drivers as tossers, but disregard all safety for themselves.

Every now and then we will see a young family out on their bikes, lovely to see, they stop at lights, and junctions, they don't ride on the pavement, they do ride on the mega expensive cycleways, they signal where they are going, look behind them when they pull out to pass parked cars etc, they are not a problem, loonies on race bikes are the problem, and I'm sorry if that offends you, (Well a maybe a little bit) but your compatriots do nothing to help your cause, but then I'm only a tosser, what do I know, but you being a ****** know it all.

Seems W4nker is not allowed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Oh Kev. If we listed all 'dislikes' on here we would just about eliminate everyone.???
> 
> Ray.


Come on Ray, I only l listed one, and one which is commonly unpopular.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dammit! Im just on my way out and have run out of Popcorn.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Come on Ray, I only l listed one, and one which is commonly unpopular.


Give it time Kev. Tuggers, B-----eers, Gypsies, foreigners, Frenchies, polies, smokers, etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well maybe Gypsies, but I won't be on my own there will I, as for the rest, and Geoff, (what'd he do)   not bothered.

Oh yeah smokers, as an ex I truly hate the smell, but not the people.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev is just stirring the pot and inciting you all, as in throwing a hand grenade in the chicken run and watching the feathers fly.



Let he among us who doesn't have a 'pet hate' cast the first stone.


(PS Hey Kev, it works every time! And what you got against lycra'd male forms? >>>>)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do they get all sweaty in those Lycra suits? Maybe loaded with talc before sliding in. Probably ends up as mud.>

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

oi Albert wears Lycra when he cycles his almost daily 10 miles 

And no way is he showing off a firm honed figure 

It’s light weight, muscle supporting, padded where it needs to be, breathable , easily washed and dried

Comes in various weights from cool to warm, easily layered and offers some protection against scuffs and grazes 

It’s a sensible choice 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sold Sandra. Sounds just right for mowing the lawns.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

With my racing snake fizeke I'd show FB up > >

Could you remove the cyclist part of some peeps, I'd be happy with that   jsut driven along the road between Leeds and Bradford, £30m of cycle tracks, how many bikes on them, zero, how many cyclist did we see, about 30 at a guess, hard to tell as some were on the pavement, the rest on the road, tossers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I'm sold Sandra. Sounds just right for mowing the lawns.
> 
> Ray.


Hey babe

I recon you would look good in Lycra :grin2:

Maybe you could skip the padded shorts ?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, my bulges are mostly fat now.
Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So is alberts Ray

An unfortunately so is mine 

We are not all built like your Prue

I’m a rounded person 

Cuddly for any one who wants to cuddle me 

And who wouldn’t

I would want to cuddle everyone 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well maybe Gypsies, but I won't be on my own there will I, as for the rest, and Geoff, (what'd he do)   not bothered.
> 
> Oh yeah smokers, as an ex I truly hate the smell, but not the people.


*"as for the rest, and Geoff, (what'd he do)   not bothered."*

Just thought I should clarify that as it doesn't impart wot I meant  I have nothing against Tuggers or the member of that name (Geoff)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

fatbuddha said:


> see his comment on Page 1 saying about cyclists "they could do with a cull" and with his comment above, then I will stick with my summary of Kev - he is a tosser. I could go further but I will just leave it at that at the mo as I'm about to go ride my bike and officiate at a triathlon tomorrow where there will be lots of people on bikes having fun and ignoring idiots who would prefer to "cull" them.


It is still no reason to resort to personal insults imho.

Either ignore or challenge but don't just throw an insult.

Graham :serious:


----------

